
Facebook in legal fight for its future - wumi
http://www.mercurynews.com/businessheadlines/ci_9682260
======
falsestprophet
"The worst case scenario is that Facebook doesn't own its core code and that
it's been using someone else's code for the foundation of its company. That
could lead to damages that are catastrophic," said Eric Goldman, assistant
professor at the Santa Clara University School of Law and director of SCU's
High Tech Law Institute. "In the worst case scenario, this could be a fight
for Facebook's life."

I am pretty shocked that Silicon Valley's most prominent newspaper is so
helplessly uninformed.

